# To Dump (Jilt)



## RhoKappa

This is a very common expression in English.  To dump means to reject a someone who wants to be a lover or sexual partner.  It also means to break up a romantic relationship The correct verb in English is to jilt, but most people do not know that verb.  The most common expression in this case is the verb to dump.  Here are some easy examples.

1. Yuri loves Tanya, but she keeps dumping him.
2. Sergei asks Neznaika how his relationship with Katya is going.  "Not good," he answered. "I just got dumped!"
3. Tanya can marry a rich American and dump him after five years to keep her green card.

Как  сказать по-русски?


----------



## Rosett

1. ...постоянно его бросает.
2. ...она меня только что бросила!"
3. ...и бросить|кинуть его через пять лет...


----------



## Vadim K

If you reject a someone before being a sexual partner, you "_*отка́зываешь*_" a someone (_indirect object)_.
she keeps dumping him - она *отка́зывает* *ему*
I got dumped - *мне* *отка́зывают*

If you reject a someone after being a couple a while, you "_*расстае́шься с*_" a someone or "*броса́ешь*" a someone (_direct object_).
dump him after five years - *бро́сить* *его *через пять лет
dump him after five years - *расста́ться с* _*ним*_ через пять лет


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> If you reject a someone before being a sexual partner, you "_*отка́зываешь*_" a someone (_indirect object)_.
> she keeps dumping him - она *отка́зывает* *ему*
> I got dumped - *мне* *отка́зывают*
> 
> If you reject a someone after being a couple a while, you "_*расстае́шься с*_" a someone or "*броса́ешь*" a someone (_direct object_).
> dump him after five years - *бро́сить* *его *через пять лет
> dump him after five years - *расста́ться с* _*ним*_ через пять лет


Yes, you can say: "Ты отказала в ласке мне",  but it does not convey all negative connotation of "dump".


----------



## lena55313

The verb "to dump" literally means "to knock down with force" so i think that the verbs *бортануть * would be OK here .
Она его *бортанула.*
Бортануть - maybe it comes from the word "борт" and means literally "to shove by the left or right side of a car or a boat".  
Figuratively it means "to dump" in that way as you explained this word.
It's not just about lovers but about anybody who'd given hope to his partner but then refused to keep his promises. 
It's slang. Ans it is a strong and energetic word.


----------



## Rosett

There is also "дать отлуп", which would work better in the passive constructions and is not that as strong and slangy as "бортануть".
2. ...мне только что *дали отлуп*!"
Usually, it would fit the contexts of early active phases of courting:
"...никогда не заморачивался на эту тему. Пару раз позвонил. Дали отлуп? Идём дальше."

In certain contexts, where the dumped side suffers unfairly, "кинуть" can be of preference. Ex:
"У одной был ребенок, сама измученная беременная вторым шла с мужем, ребенок плакал. Муж кинул её с двумя детьми, он был алкоголиком и обижал ..."


----------



## rusita preciosa

I disagree that бортануть and дать отлуп are good translations for "to dump" in the context provided. To dump means to leave someone after a relationship, whereas both these terms mean to turn someone down / to refuse someone's attempt.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> I disagree that бортануть and дать отлуп are good translations for "to dump" in the context provided. To dump means to leave someone after a relationship, whereas both these terms mean to turn someone down / to refuse someone's attempt.


I see that you didn't get "*дать отлуп*" quite right: "Из-за высокого либидо постоянно изменял жене, которая дала ему отлуп. Остался он при одной комнате в коммунальной квартире, алиментах и ...".
His wife *dumped* him.


----------



## rusita preciosa

One can find anything on the Internet. The typical, usual meaning of дать отлуп is to turn somebody down. I imagine occasionally it could be used differently.


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> One can find anything on the Internet. The typical, usual meaning of дать отлуп is to turn somebody down. I imagine occasionally it could be used differently.



Just in case I would also like to notice that I personally have never heard the phrase "_дать отлуп_" in my life before. So I assume that many Russian people haven't heard it too. And so I think that it might be difficult for them to understand what this is about.


----------



## Sobakus

rusita preciosa said:


> I disagree that бортануть and дать отлуп are good translations for "to dump" in the context provided. To dump means to leave someone after a relationship, whereas both these terms mean to turn someone down / to refuse someone's attempt.


While I agree with this, OP's first example looks exactly as misused to me, so in this sense it works. It adds to the sloppily colloquial nature of the utterance.


> 1. Yuri loves Tanya, but she keeps dumping him.


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> While I agree with this, OP's first example looks exactly as misused to me, so in this sense it works. It adds to the sloppily colloquial nature of the utterance.


I also find the first example a bit misleading. At least it contradicts with the definition provided in the Cambridge dictionary:



> *dump verb [ T ] (END RELATIONSHIP)*
> suddenly end a romantic relationship you have been having with someone:
> 
> If he's so awful, why don't you just dump him?



In my opinion, the first choice options would be: "бросить кого-либо", "уйти от...", расстаться с кем-то". In some contexts it might be "выгнать кого-то"


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> Just in case I would also like to notice that I personally have never heard the phrase "_дать отлуп_" in my life before. So I assume that many Russian people haven't heard it too. And so I think that it might be difficult for them to understand what this is about.


Just another laughable excuse: "I assume that many Russians haven't heard it too," because "I have never heard it."

"Дать отлуп" in Russian is a common way to express the same meanings of "to dump" in the relevant situations, and it can be found in various contexts, including politics, economy, technology, everyday life, etc.

"Называется — «дать отлуп». Лексика, порой близкая дворовым гопникам, вошла в каждую пресс-службу. Но народу так понятнее, это правда."


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> One can find anything on the Internet. The typical, usual meaning of дать отлуп is to turn somebody down. I imagine occasionally it could be used differently.


It is fairly common, never blame Google for that. Instead, you may want to read more plain books in Russian:

"Пришлось дать отлуп бездомному гитаристу Федьке, который долгое время добивался руки Нины, потому как хозяйка квартиры наотрез отказалась ..."


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> While I agree with this, OP's first example looks exactly as misused to me, so in this sense it works. It adds to the sloppily colloquial nature of the utterance.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with #1. It describes a fairly common pattern of relationship in the English-speaking countries: "... she keeps dumping him." I would never challenge forero RhoKappa for that.

"So my boyfriend dump his ex-girlfriend (because she keeps dumping him and getting back with him ..."


----------



## Ben Jamin

RhoKappa said:


> This is a very common expression in English.  To dump means to reject a someone who wants to be a lover or sexual partner.  It also means to break up a romantic relationship The correct verb in English is to jilt, but most people do not know that verb.  The most common expression in this case is the verb to dump.  Here are some easy examples.
> 
> 1. Yuri loves Tanya, but she keeps dumping him.
> 2. Sergei asks Neznaika how his relationship with Katya is going.  "Not good," he answered. "I just got dumped!"
> 3. Tanya can marry a rich American and dump him after five years to keep her green card.
> 
> Как  сказать по-русски?


How can you "dump" somebody repeatedly? Isn't it a single definite action? (At least among normal people).
By the way: do you really say "a someone" in California?


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with #1. It describes a fairly common pattern of relationship in the English-speaking countries: "... she keeps dumping him." I would never challenge forero RhoKappa for that.
> 
> "So my boyfriend dump his ex-girlfriend (because she keeps dumping him and getting back with him ..."


You're mistaken, I'm afraid. This is the meaning RhoKappa describes as _"to reject a someone who wants to be a lover or sexual partner"_, and this meaning comes first both in his explanation as well as in his example list which suggest that to him, this meaning is primary. This isn't the case for most people.

No need to invent new common patterns of relationships.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> You're mistaken, I'm afraid. This is the meaning RhoKappa describes as _"to reject a someone who wants to be a lover or sexual partner"_, and this meaning comes first both in his explanation as well as in his example list which suggest that to him, this meaning is primary. This isn't the case for most people.
> 
> No need to invent new common patterns of relationships.


While RhoKappa's examples are usually laughable, this number one is beyond reproach. It doesn't matter how many people would follow the pattern of keeping dumping his or her partner - the fact is that it exists (usually, following a marijuana lifecycle) and can be properly described in the way suggested above. Defending your position requires too many "ifs."


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> It doesn't matter how many people would follow the pattern of keeping dumping his or her partner - the fact is that it exists (usually, following a marijuana lifecycle) and can be properly described in the way suggested above.


I think you got this the other way around. The Russian expressions _бортануть_ and _дать отлуп_ can be used in the sense "to end a relationship" instead of their primary sense "to turn down" just like the English expression _to dump _can be used in the sense "to turn down" instead of its primary sense "to end a relationship", so mirrored backwards. Which of those meanings RhoKappa's "to keep dumping" is used in doesn't really matter in the context of my argument as long as the meaning most people would find questionable or colloquial is possible – which makes my point stand.


----------



## Particle

imho
Yuri loves Tanya, but she keeps dumping him = Юрий любит Таню, а она динамит его / а она водит его за нос / а она пудрит ему мозги.


----------



## Sobakus

Particle said:


> imho
> Yuri loves Tanya, but she keeps dumping him = Юрий любит Таню, а она динамит его / а она водит его за нос / а она пудрит ему мозги.


Actually, _динамить_ mentioned in one of OP's previous threads fits here perfectly, but not the other two: they express giving false hopes instead of flat-out showing no interest while _динамить_ can mean both, but more likely the latter.


----------



## Rosett

I don't think "динамить" would be good for #1 at all. Meaning of динамить is, indeed, feeding false hopes for your relationship, but in no way dumping. It is "either-or" only.


----------



## MIDAV

This is about dumping someone you're in a relationship with.

I haven’t seen anyone mention _послать_. Apart from the standard verbs _бросить/кинуть_, that would be the most popular expression to me. Normally, it is combined with an obscenity. Pretty much any obscenity would work (_послать кого-то на/в/к …._). But it is also used alone, a lot, and is still immediately understandable.

Also, I think _забить на кого-то_ would work in certain contexts.


----------



## BluOFF

Here we go:

динАмить, не давАть, откАзывать, бросАть, большЕ с ним/ней не мутИть, стАвить тОчку в отношЕниях, расставАться, рвАть отношЕния, прекращАть отношЕния, переставАть встречАться.

Choose w\e fits your context.


----------



## Rosett

For #2, a good fit would be "отшила". Незнайка подбивал к Кате клинья, а та его отшила.
"Я думаю, что меня только что отшили. So I think I just got dumped. Ну в смысле я не хочу начать это и что-то сделать, и чтобы меня потом отшили."


----------



## Rosett

2. Отбрили.
3. Отправила в отставку.


----------



## Xavier61

RhoKappa said:


> This is a very common expression in English.  To dump means to reject a someone who wants to be a lover or sexual partner.  It also means to break up a romantic relationship The correct verb in English is to jilt, but most people do not know that verb.  The most common expression in this case is the verb to dump.  Here are some easy examples.
> 
> 1. Yuri loves Tanya, but she keeps dumping him.
> 2. Sergei asks Neznaika how his relationship with Katya is going.  "Not good," he answered. "I just got dumped!"
> 3. Tanya can marry a rich American and dump him after five years to keep her green card.
> 
> Как  сказать по-русски?



I have heard "покидать" in that sense: "не покидай меня" (in a song)


----------

